# se-r vs mazda speed6



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

well after all the research i have been doing i guess the question is why would anyone choose the se-r over the mazda speed 6. now i know that mazda is mazda and they were not that good a few years back but what about now. I test drove the mazda speed 6 and wow. It was pretty nice. I like my Se-r better as far as being comfortable and style on the inside. But the stock performance from that 2.3 litter turbocharged engine was nice. now please do not give me slack i am really interested on your views and also wanting to know why do people not compare the se-r to the mazda speed 6 and the subaru legacy? instead of trying to compare it to the g35 and 350?


----------



## asouk00 (Feb 5, 2007)

Seems like people tend to compare the SE-R with the g35 and 350z mostly because they've all got essentially the same engine in them. Before I bought my SE-R in Nov., I was looking to get a Legacy GT or g35 - test drove both and liked them (especially the AWD on the Subaru). I needed a sedan with leather (my two bulldogs' hair gets glued to cloth and they ride in my car everyday) but didn't like the Legacy's looks or the g35's looks and added price.

I didn't really look at the Mazdaspeed b/c, well, it's a Mazda - that super lame zoom-zoom-zoom jingle and the overall look and image of the car would have made me feel feminine, to put it mildly (like the guy riding passenger in the Mercury Milan commercial with the hot girl, though to get to that level you'd probably have to cut my balls off). Had I known of the performance numbers for the _Mazdaspeed_ (which I thought was synonymous with the Mazda 6) and its AWD and better styling, I might have gone and taken a look, but it probably wouldn't have changed my decision. My friend already had a Legacy, and I love my SE-R - it looks tight as hell and I still havent seen another one on the road (I live in the DC area). The torque steer is a bitch, and it wasn't too fun taking my FWD and summer tires out for a 1mph sliding session on a day like today, but I guess that's a minor tradeoff for how it sounds with the CAI past 4000rpm and looks all tinted out with those beautiful pipes in back.


----------



## VQgearhead11 (Dec 25, 2006)

I was real serious about the Mazdaspeed 6 before it was even released. But there are some serious flaws with that car that make it obvious that Mazda took a lot of short cuts. Like look at the tailpipes.. they have a huge ring that is basically a fake tip in the rear and the real exhaust is just a little 1in pipe inside the ring. This is a load of crap. There are other things that show how mazda took short cuts. The main reason I got the SE-R instead is because it was out when I needed a new car and the Mazdaspeed 6 wasn't, but wow I am Nissan... I know I made the right decision. But thats just my two Lincolns worth.


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

mazda sux... reminds me of plastic parts for some reason, had a 98 Protege' 5 speed, bla bla bla...

Se-R def the right choice here......


----------

